# Natural/Live edge wall hanging shelf/console



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

the next build is a project for a client who like the Nakashima versions of this. 

I think it's going to be an interesting project. 

one of these boards was 3/16" thicker than the other and I don't have a planer so I went to town with a pair of old Stanley #5 planes. one would heat up and I'd use the other while the former cooled down. 

I'm filling the voids with two part epoxy, there will be a couple bowties and then I do the drawer unit.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Nice start- I will be watching!!


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

so this turned into one of those projects where you want to pull your hair out and throw it out the window on fire and being eaten by carpenter ants. but i pulled it off and my client and I are happy with the finished piece. sheesh, what a saga.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Very nice. Glad you got it done and client is happy.


----------



## jojorik (Oct 18, 2013)

nice!!!


----------



## Jeff Shafer (Nov 16, 2010)

Very nice. And I think James Krenov would approve as well. Is the wood walnut?


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

VERY cool indeed...


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

yup, it's walnut.

wouldn't say its anything like krenov tho.


----------



## Jeff Shafer (Nov 16, 2010)

Mostly just the drawers remind me of his work. At any rate it's a great piece!


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

Now, that is a nice idea! COOL!


----------

